# Seeking Advice on Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a layout using the EZ-track and have been very satisfied. Now I want some turnouts, but have heard negative feedback on the EZ-Track turnouts. I also use Atlas Flex track and Peco turnouts on a second layout. All input appreciated.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

danpuckett said:


> I have a layout using the EZ-track and have been very satisfied. Now I want some turnouts, but have heard negative feedback on the EZ-Track turnouts. I also use Atlas Flex track and Peco turnouts on a second layout. All input appreciated.


My initial response to E-Z turnouts would be BURN EM! Take that money and start putting it into Flex track and more Peco accessories. Donate the E-Z to somebody you want to see get the MRR bug and combine the layouts!


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

danpuckett said:


> I have a layout using the EZ-track and have been very satisfied. Now I want some turnouts, but have heard negative feedback on the EZ-Track turnouts. I also use Atlas Flex track and Peco turnouts on a second layout. All input appreciated.


My only experience is with the Bachmann turnouts, so I can’t compare them to any others. But I have many of them, and only a few “used” ones have been derailers. Here is the short version of my take on the Bachmann-turnout-problem:

An inexperienced person (like I was) buys a Bachmann train set and it runs the simple loop with no problems. So some more Bachmann tack is added with a turnout or two. Random derailings start, therefore the turnouts are blamed. The (non recommended) Bachmann forum is searched, and the recommendations there are to file the turnout-points. … If the person is persistent, that person finally finds out that the too-low coupler-trip-pins on the Bachmann locos/cars are the real problem (by occasionally catching on the turnout-cross-rails). 
Bob


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

danpuckett said:


> I have a layout using the EZ-track and have been very satisfied. Now I want some turnouts, but have heard negative feedback on the EZ-Track turnouts. I also use Atlas Flex track and Peco turnouts on a second layout. All input appreciated.


Contrary to popular belief, there is nothing wrong with them. I have three on my layout (which utilizies EZ Track), and have rarely had a derailment because of them. Like mentioned above, it is the low point of Bachmann couplers that causes any problems.

It's too easy for people to complain, rather than spend the time to find the actual problem, like *RT_Coker* and I did. Just remember to clean them at regular intervals, like you would the rest of your tracks.

-J.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Generally, they are okay. Costly, and the plastic fake ballast does tend to curl and bow the ends upward on my now 12-year-old EZ-Track. Also, as with any turnout, they must be carefully supported along their full lengths or you'll get the lead drivers on steamers coming out on the diverging route. Happened to me with a long Challenger.

Pecos are somewhat cheaper, and they have that power-routing feature in Code 83 Insulfrog versions, plus the over-center spring at the points...nice, if somewhat unnecessary feature.

Flex is cheaper, infinitely more variable, and teaches you more about laying tracks for your own trains. Trains the mind in a way EZ-Track won't/can't. If/when you ballast it, and take your time to make it look good, you have a real model, something to be proud of. Like all things of value, it doesn't come easily or quickly, but....when you do accomplish it, it can't be beat.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say that over the long run, they are not as reliable as more expensive ones, and the short points and sharp diverging angles can certainly cause problems with some equipment, but I would say there is no issue with them.

My chief complaints about roadbed track are the unrealistic appearance of the road bed and difficulty of intermixing other track types. There is certainly no real reason not to use them if you want to and they work with your equipment.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would need some sort of adapter to join EZ
track to turnouts from other makers wouldn't you?

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have about six of them on my layout and have had zero problems.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

raleets said:


> I have about six of them on my layout and have had zero problems.


:appl: :appl: :appl:

-J.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

i would not buy any EZ turnouts.

I had some.. then i threw them out because they would derail almost every single time a train hit them.

atlas turnouts are OK, but these pecos i just got are amazing.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

santafealltheway said:


> i would not buy any EZ turnouts.
> 
> I had some.. then i threw them out because they would derail almost every single time a train hit them.


Again, not due to the turnout, but the low points on Bachmann couplers.

-J.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It may just have been my 'vintage' of the EZ-Track turnouts, but my complaint with them is that their hinges were/are still sloppy. It meant that the points rails didn't stay flush and vertical to the inside of their stock rails. This resulted in a few derailments from picked points. Once I got the hang of 'em, and learned to ensure a tighter lie, my problems went away. Well, that and their outright cost. I did enjoy mine...helped me to enter and to stay motivated and entertained in the hobby. Learned a lot about points rails, too.


----------

